# Kudos to Woodinville Cyclery Woodinville, WA



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

I usally don't give shop reccomendations, But the guys at Woodinville Cyclery in Woodinville, WA. are fantastic. The most honest fair shop I have ever dealt with. I can't praise them enough.
Just my personal experience and 2cents worth

Ray Still


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

YOur definitly right. My geared cross bike is there right now getting a ture up cause it was raced some-one really muddy race in lynden and has had quite a few wet sometimes snowy rides out here in Sultan- I live in the foothills, so we get some more snow-it's snowing right now. I figure I'll probably get a call and pick it up on the way in to work in kirkland on Tuesday or WED. I used to use them more when I worked in Woodinville, but it's only a little out of the way for me now on the way to Kirkland. I race for a shop in DT Seattle, and might be able to get a slightly better deal through them, but this time I just went to Woodinville cause their also very good and were more convienient for me right now. Mike the owner and Darren?-I think the other main shop guys are great, knowlegable and great to talk to and do buisiness with.
According to one of your privious post your from the Marysville area, what brought you so far south?? Other then not that many shops in the everett area.


----------

